# New Tamurkhan & Sayl the Faithless from FW



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Tamurkhan on Toad Dragon as well as Sayl the Faithless are now both up for pre-order on the FW website.
And so are their respective experimental rules.
Too bad they didn't include the points cost as well ...  













Link

Tamurkhan Rules












Link

Sayl & Nightmaw Rules


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet looking models!


----------



## Darkjedi (Mar 9, 2011)

Sworn Radical said:


> Too bad they didn't include the points cost as well ...


Top right on the page -

"In Sargath body 645 points***
In Tyrant body 835 points*"

And then elsewhere in the body of the document - 


*"* *Both points costs above include Bubebolos the Toad Dragon."


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Seems they fixed it. Must've been noticed it by themselves ...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I love the Tamurkhan rules - WS7 + Mark of Nurgle is excellent.

Forcing him to be general - glad to see this making a return. Although I do fancy the idea of taking him and Archaon together, and the Everchosen of Chaos simply bowing before Tamurkhan simply because Tamurkhan doesn't want to.

Possession - WS7 has a good chance of passing that. Greater Daemons, yes please.

Unbreakable? Decent as well. Combined with M8, he'll be capable of absolutely shredding flanks.

Now onto the Toad Dragon - 10 Wounds, minimum of 4+ to wound, immune to instagib, -1 to hit from shooting (cancelling target), 2D6 S8 Thunderstomp, (in addition to Tyrant's Stomp), Unspeakable Foulness fucking nuking everything.

Jesus - look at this for damage output.

Attacks - at ASL and I2, not exactly going first. Even so -

1 S4 AP Attack, 4+2D6 S8 Attacks, 5 S7 Attacks, 1 S5 Attacks, 2D6 Toughness Tests at -1 Toughness causing D3 Wounds apiece.

Jesus. Despite the base the size of a London Bus, that will rape enemy units.

Hell, factor in a challenge, and it's capable of nixing any character it comes across.

-1 to hit, -1WS, followed by the need to cause 6 wounds. To put that in perspective - WS8 models are hitting Tamurkhan on a 5+. OUCH. Who needs a Ward Save, especially when you can pop on Regen 4+ with a 7+ Spell?

However, Sayl is amazing.

Lord level Combat Stats, Level 3 Shadow Mage, capable of moving 60" a turn, rerolling failed characteristic tests (nur, Pit of Shades), a 5+ Ward Save, and immune to a miscast?

Also, Nightmaw is a fairly decent spawn, despite random movement etc - ASF and Regen 3+? Throw in Killing Blow, Pendulum, and 5+ Channelling, and you're laughing to the bank.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Some pretty sweet rules there. I hope new monsters take a leaf out of the Toad Dragons book with the increased difficulty to wound/tonnes of wounds.

That anything can wound anything on 6+ rule is retarded, really. Same with precision cannons.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Must...have...Sayl...


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Such a sweet model, will look good leading my Nurgle daemon army  but will they have rules for 40k??


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Codex Todd said:


> ...but will they have rules for 40k??


Probably not, but you could always use it as a herald on daemonic mount or _'counts-as'_ palanquin if you model some Nurglings to the base.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

btw, does anyone know what this years Games Day model from FW will be?


----------



## FantasticMrFox77 (Apr 18, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> btw, does anyone know what this years Games Day model from FW will be?


"Show Only" models for this year (there are two) are:

FORGEWORLD/40k

 LINK - MkII boarding marine

WARHAMMER FORGE/Fantasy

LINK - Chaos Dwarf Warsmith


----------



## FantasticMrFox77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Codex Todd said:


> but will they have rules for 40k??


No. The warhammer forge books and character ranges are WFB specific, in the same way that the existing forgeworld range is 40k specific.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

FantasticMrFox77 said:


> "Show Only" models for this year (there are two) are:
> 
> FORGEWORLD/40k
> 
> ...


That's it? Last year had that ork mecha nob thing and this year it's just a dude in armour with a shield? or some fantasy guy?
I thought those minis were for FW open day only, you sure they will be the Games Day FW minis?

Did they do the same thing last year with the mechanob? Was it the mini for FW open day as well?


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Somehow, I doubt that'll be all there is. That chaos dwarf guy has been all over ebay since FW open day.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Shame really no 40k rules, but then i've just re-read the rules and its a WoC lord I missed that and thought it was for daemons  ah well, time to find some pen and paper, see what the old grey matter can come up with!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> That anything can wound anything on 6+ rule is retarded, really.


Law of Gold. Really Really.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Law of Gold. Really Really.


I'm not quite sure I follow Vaz.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

6+ Kill Anything, 5+ if one maximum 1 wound. Stupid stupid stupid.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Vaz said:


> 6+ Kill Anything, 5+ if one maximum 1 wound. Stupid stupid stupid.


Oh, Law of Metal, Transmutation to Gold/whatever, right  Yah, I think they REALLY went overboard with the Lores of Magic. Which is a shame, since the rest of the rules on a whole seem nice. Movement is more streamlined (though charging being next to worthless really hurts it) for example. Steadfast wasn't made properly though :/

I more meant the S1 rocks can hurt your T10 Dragon.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Streamlining 3rd Edition resulted in 5th Edition 40K.

Streamlining 7th Edition has so far resulted in 8th Edition. I awaiting for 9th Edition before I pass judgement, but I still feel that those Rending Shit flinging monkey's that Mat Ward was so fond of dropping into his Grey Knights codex had fun "interpreting" his words as he spoke them aloud while writing 8th.


----------

